# Suche Gutes Strategie Spiel



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

Ich suche momentan nach einem guten Strategie Spiel das man im Multi noch gut online zocken kann.
Den meien Kumpels und ich haben mal wieder lust alle zs wieder mal ein gutes Strategie game zu zocken.
Wichtig wäre das es schon 4 in einem team mal sein können. Es sollte auch nicht gerade ein spiel sein wo man dan 30min warten muss bis man gegner gefunden hat.

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## facehugger (18. Dezember 2012)

Wie wärs mit Starcraft 2...

Gruß


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

Das habe ich schon mir Persönlich gefällt es aber halt leider nicht allen von uns deswegen fällt es leider raus.


----------



## facehugger (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann ja nicht riechen was du schon hast und in welche Richtung es gehen soll Einige Angaben wären schon nicht schlecht...

Gruß


----------



## Jvooy (18. Dezember 2012)

CoH, AOE III, EE III, C&C RED ALERT, Rise of Nations


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

Sry hatte ich vergessen anzugeben aber trotzdem danke! Jvooy in welchen von dir genanten Spielen ist den noch am meisten los im Multiplayer? CoH und C&C habe ich schon mal gespielt aber da fane ich das Multiplayer aufkommen nicht so mega Groß


----------



## facehugger (18. Dezember 2012)

Warcraft 3, Battleforge, Age of Mythology/Empires, R.U.S.E, World of Tanks, World in Conflict, Wargame: European Escalation fallen mir da spontan noch ein...

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (18. Dezember 2012)

Dawn of War, Sins of a Solar Empire:Rebellion und Supreme Commander Forged Alliance fallen mir noch ein.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Dezember 2012)

warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne, da ist meines WIssens nach noch einiges los, das spiel ist günstig zu haben (~15€), recht ausbalanciert, hat 4v4 Teamladder und läuft inzwischen auf fast jedem Rechner.

Für weitere Beratung solltest du mal ansagen in welche Richtung es gehen soll: Echtzeit, Rundenbasiert, MOBA-ähnlich usw.

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Wenn einigen von euch SC2 nicht so gefällt, fallen schonmal ne Menge ähnlicher Games raus, ne ganze Menge 
Wobei Warcraft ja im Mittel doch ne ecke Arcadiger und ein Stück langsamer ist wie Sc2, vor allem im 4v4.


----------



## bigpin (18. Dezember 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Für weitere Beratung solltest du mal ansagen in welche Richtung es gehen soll: Echtzeit, Rundenbasiert, MOBA-ähnlich usw.


 
Die richtung ist mir egal am leibsten wäre mir ein game like C&C (Die alten finde die neuen sind müll),Stronghold Crusader,Age of Empires1&2 sowas in die richtung wäre natürlich mein klarer favorit. UND es sollte min. ein 4vs4 multi haben um online gegen andere spielen zu können.


----------



## target2804 (18. Dezember 2012)

Spiel doch c&c ra3


----------



## Andi482 (18. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht es mit der Total-War Reihe aus??   "Empire" oder je nach vorliebe auch "Shogun 2" !  
sehr viel strategischer gehts ja kaum noch...


----------



## -Kon (19. Dezember 2012)

Age of Mythology.


----------



## bigpin (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Total war reihe habe ich noch nie gespielt müsste man sich mal anschauen.
Age of Mythology ist zwar geil das zocken wir sogar heute noch zs mit kumpels auf ner lan aber gibt leider nicht genug die das online zocken um gegen andere zu Spielen...


----------



## Andi482 (19. Dezember 2012)

bigpin schrieb:


> Die Total war reihe habe ich noch nie gespielt müsste man sich mal anschauen.
> Age of Mythology ist zwar geil das zocken wir sogar heute noch zs mit kumpels auf ner lan aber gibt leider nicht genug die das online zocken um gegen andere zu Spielen...


 
Ich finde es schon sehr komplex...aber hat genau deswegen seinen reiz.
Ist halt nicht einfach armeen ausheben und dann in die materialschlacht sondern halt auch noch viel drumherum...mir sagt es wie gesagt sehr zu,
gerade weil es nen bissel fordernd ist.  Und auch online können hier Schlachten geschlagen werden etc.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. Dezember 2012)

Anno 1404/2070?

Im fall von 1404 wird dann auch Venedig nötig, da gibt's ne Königsedition...
4vs4 geht glaub ich auch, im Co-Op.


----------



## bigpin (20. Dezember 2012)

naja anno is anfürsich gut aber ist das immer noch so habe das früher  das gespielt und das ging doch immer so ewig..


----------



## bigpin (20. Dezember 2012)

Aber danke für die INFOS


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (20. Dezember 2012)

Spiel Supreme Commander FA! Benötigt einiges an eiarbeitungszeit ist aber ein Spiel mit einer unvergleichbaren Taktikvielfalt


----------

